# Information Needed!



## Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

Last week my Grandma gave me a small revolver that my Grandpa purchased back in the day that has never even been shot. Its a Taurus .38 special, but other than that I don't know anything about it. I got on the Taurus webpage and looked up the serial number and found that it is a model: HG-M85-B2 and its production year was 1988 but that all I know. Anybody have any information on this at all? Anything from how it shoots to what its worth to what you think of it!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I had an 85 that was pretty accurate for the size. The older Taurus revolvers are not too bad IMO. It's probably worth around $300-$350 unfired, maybe a little more.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I just paid under 275 for a newer, SS model 605 (.357) used. A new 85 ultrlite costs about 330 around here. Now those nice wood Grips though......:drooling:


----------



## biker777 (Mar 8, 2010)

Boss said:


> Last week my Grandma gave me a small revolver that my Grandpa purchased back in the day that has never even been shot. Its a Taurus .38 special, but other than that I don't know anything about it. I got on the Taurus webpage and looked up the serial number and found that it is a model: HG-M85-B2 and its production year was 1988 but that all I know. Anybody have any information on this at all? Anything from how it shoots to what its worth to what you think of it!


I just obtained one like this a 1989 year model..

I was wondering did these shoot the +P round or just standard 38 specials??


----------

